# Did I traumatize my birds by clipping their wings?



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

This has never happened to me before after I clip a birds wings.

I've had them since January 8th (Friday). And I thought they were ready to have their wings clipped yesterday. They'd been being super active: Playing with toys, flying around, singing. And warming up to me: Flying to my hand, taking treats from me, freaking out when I left the room. 

After I clipped their wings, instantly they were quiet the rest of the day and slept almost the rest of the day too. I thought they were just a little freaked out and that they'd be better today but they're still acting the same. They're still eating but there's no singing or strong desire to want to go explore. 

Did I traumatize them? They've been flighted birds all their lives, and I took that away from them so I could tame them. Will they be okay? I'm starting to worry.

I found this link on Google that explains it for the most part. But I just wanna make sure.
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Birds-General-2349/2008/1/Depression-wing-clipping.htm


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

It will take them some time to get used to. I would imagine that it feels very strange to have clipped wings after being flighted for their wholes lives but they will adapt. Try to take their minds off it with lots of toys and treats.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's normal, they may not act theirselves for a day or two but they most definitely do go back to theirseleves so don't worry.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Good to hear. Thank you


----------

